# serial id numbers



## edgeman440 (Oct 22, 2015)

hello , like most I am looking for the yr of my tractor I just bought , I have found the id numbers on the transmisstion 33 GIRF with the numbers under it 10520 , decals on the front of the tractor say 44 on both sides , massey harris , it has a wide front end and a 4 cylinder , with a foot clutch , I want to buy a service manual and want to make sure I get the right one for parts I will be needing ,


----------

